# catch and release YouTube



## HECHTG3ILERTYP (27. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich frage mich schon etwas länger wie sich das mit dem catch and release bei den ganzen YouTubern verhält ;+

Immerhin ist das c&r ja in Deutschland leider verboten :r
Und die ganzen PETA Polizisten sitzen uns allen im Nacken #q

Trotzdem releasen die ganzen deutschen YouTuber in ihren Videos.:k

Weiß jemand wie sich das verhält?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Und immer wieder das Gleiche mit der immer gleichen Falschinformation:
*NEIN, c+r ist NICHT in GANZ Deutschland verboten.*

Nur in Schleswig Holstein und Saarland gibts explizite C+R"-Verbote, in Bayern wird man gezwungen, jeden maßigen Fisch zu töten (musst ihn nicht mal mitnehmen, töten reicht aus Hegegründen).
In allen anderen Landesfischereigesetzen gibt es entweder kein C+R-Verbot oder es wird mit einem weiteren Paragraphen wie in Sachsen-Anhalt gleich wieder eingeschränkt und die Verantwortung zurück auf den Angler übertragen, wie es sich gehört.

In keinem Bundesgesetz, vor allem NICHT IM TIERSCHUTZGESETZ steht ein C+R Verbot drin.

Das sind Ableitungen von Juristen, die komplett umstritten sind, Urteile gab es bereits in beide Richtungen (Schuldspruch wie Freispruch)..

Bitte nicht dumpf solche Falschinformationen verbreiten, sondern zuerst richtig informieren, z. B.:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2006/c-r-glaubens-oder-rechtsfrage.html

Siehe dazu auch die aktuelle Geschichte aus dem Saarland mit dem unfähigen saarländischen Verband, dessen Präsi zwar Jurist ist, dem trotzdem wir erst klar machen mussten, was Sache bei c+r ist und der sich dafür am Ende bedanken musste und seine Seite ändern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



HECHTG3ILERTYP schrieb:


> Immerhin ist das c&r ja in Deutschland leider verboten :r
> Und die ganzen PETA Polizisten sitzen uns allen im Nacken #q
> 
> Trotzdem releasen die ganzen deutschen YouTuber in ihren Videos.:k
> ...


----------



## hirschkaefer (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Hallo, herzlich Willkommen im Forum und vielen Dank für deine persönliche Vorstellung. 

Ich habe da auch eine Frage. Warum gehen gute Sitten und Anstand in Deutschland immer mehr verloren?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

alles schon mal erklärt auch mit der Strafbarkeit etc.:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich mal dazu (Strafbarkeit nach TSG):
> Nach § 17/1 darf ZUERST mal KEIN Wirbeltier ohne sinnvollen Grund getötet werden.
> 
> Hat der Bewirtschafter keine explizite Entnahmepflicht (nicht nur Aufhebung Mindestmaß, Hege) für Welse, MUSS ein Angler eigentlich einen so großen Fisch auf Grund der Schadstoffbelastung so alter Fische (nicht zum in Verkehr bringen, essen oder verfüttern zu gebrauchen) oder weil er (individuell) zu groß zum Verzehr ist (Menge, kleine Familie etc.),  zurücksetzen, da ein sinnvoller Grund zum Töten dann klar fehlt!
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Dazu sprechen sich Wissenschaftler wie Dr. Strehlow vom Thünen Institut z. B. auch klar *für C+R* als freiwillige Möglichkeit der Angler zum Bestandsmanagement aus und propagieren dies z. B. auch für den Dorsch bei der Baglimitdiskussion (weil in S-H jeder maßige Dorsch abgeknüppelt werden muss, aber ein perverses Baglimit gesetzlich kam, durch das mehr Fische rauskommen als ohne):
[youtube1]VTpHliRB65c[/youtube1]


----------



## Angler9999 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Oarrrr

erster Beitrag und dann falscher Inhalt.
Danke Thomas für die Berichtigung!

Ich stelle leider immer wieder fest, wie wenig die Angler sich auskennen.

Jedes Bundesland hat eigene Bestimmungen. Das hat jeder bereits in der Prüfung gelernt. 
Es gibt auch die Gewässerordnung, die scheint auch kaum einer zu lesen.
Gewässerordnung = Bibel des Gewässers. Ein muss, die zu lesen zu haben, wenn ich dort fischen gehe!

Zitat aus Gewässerordnung LAV Brandenburg -
unter .... 4.5.1. Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische

http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/content/gewässerordnung


Insbesondere dann falsche Tatsachen zu verbreiten, indem man sie sogar schreibt ist echt nicht notwendig.

Leider ist das auch in anderen Bereichen so.


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> HECHTG3ILERTYP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Immerhin ist das c&r ja in Deutschland leider verboten :r
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

Angler9999 schrieb:


> Danke Thomas für die Berichtigung!
> 
> Ich stelle leider immer wieder fest, wie wenig die Angler sich auskennen.


Weil auch in vielen Kursen zur Prüfung so ein juristisch nicht haltbarer, anglerfeindlicher Dreck erzählt wird.

Wenn selbst ein Herr Schneiderlöchner - selber Anwalt - und Präsi vom Fischereiverband Saarland, am Ende uns "juristischen" Amateuren recht geben muss bei dem Thema, sich bei uns bedanken und seine Seite ändern, sagt das ja viel über die Kompetenz in Verbänden und deren Vereinen aus.

Und wenn der normale da organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer eben den anglerfeindlichen Dreck seiner Oberen einfach übernimmt, kann man dem nicht mal nen Vorwurf machen - der MUSS Vertrauen haben können.

Der will nur angeln gehen, und nicht Jura studieren müssen dazu...

Auch hier stinkt der Fisch klar vom Kopf her - auch von ganz oben.

Diesen üblen, anglerfeindlichen Dreck mit Angeln nur zur Verwertung, den verbreiten ja auch Geschäftsführer und hauptamtlich Angestellte im DAFV (wie die Herren Spahn und Seggelke).....

Solange diese Helden nicht mal die juristischen Grundlagen kennen und können, richten die halt weiter mit ihren inkompetenten, juristisch nicht haltbaren Äußerungen weiterhin den Schaden an, durch den dann der TE leider zu seinen Äußerungen kommt.

Nicht er ist schuld - Jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche in den Verbänden ohne soliden, juristischen Hintergrund, DAS ist schuld!

[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]

[youtube1]TgczQGZScQQ[/youtube1]


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Nur Angeln gehen? Sich darauf verlassen?

Sorry, wenn man sich auf andere verlässt, ist man verlassen. Beweist das Leben täglich.

Ich spring halt nicht blind aus dem Fenster und verlass mich darauf das nix passiert nur weil ein "Experte" meint dies wäre aber so.
Blinder Gehorsam/ Vertrauen schützt leider nicht vor Strafe.

Ein bissl muss man schon selber Augen und Ohren offen halten und auch Gehirn einschalten.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da wird überhaupt nix dünn. Auch ist es nicht mal indirekt verboten.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Reg A. (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Weil es so etwas von falsch ist.
> Kein Angler wurde in DE wegen C&R angeklagt noch verurteilt.



Da hast du recht, verurteilt wurde allein aufgrund von C&R bisher kein Angler (soweit mir bekannt).

Aber die Situation am Wasser und im Gerichtssaal ist eben nicht dieselbe, und auf das jeweilige Bundesland kommt's ja auch noch an. Was in dem einen BL locker durchgeht - evtl. sogar zum guten Ton gehört - kann in nem anderen BL zu zumindest kurz- bis mittelfristigen Problemen oder wenigstens Ärger führen.

Kurzes Beispiel: wenn ich hier in Bayern (wo wir ja leider das diesbezüglich besch*****ste Fischereigesetz haben!) vor dem falschen Kontrolleur nen maßigen, nicht geschonten Fisch release, dann kann ich eben Probleme bekommen, und im ungüstigsten Fall ist meine Erlaubnis erst mal weg! Klar, nicht zuletzt dank guter Rechtsschutzversicherung bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, diese wiederzuerlangen. 
Ich würde im Zweifelsfall vor Gericht auch soweit gehen, dass die diesbezüglichen Ausführungsverordnungen zum Bayerischen Fischereigesetz dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechen und daher keine Gültigkeit haben können. Warum soll ich den 65er Hecht denn töten, wenn ich doch auf Zander geangelt habe? Kein vernüftiger Grund -> töten des Fisches laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten!

Nur: auf den ganzen Stress hab ich einfach keinen Bock! Das ist wohl auch der Grund, weshalb die meisten Teamangler und selbst- sowie fremderkorenen Profis ihre Release-Filmchen im Ausland drehen...

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: eigentlich ist die Rechtslage ja ziemlich eindeutig, und eigentlich sollte C&R daher nirgendwo ein Problem sein! Aber eigentlich ist der Mensch ja auch vernunftbegabt - und trotzdem werden uns tagtäglich zahlreiche Gegenbeispiele hierfür wie dafür geliefert


----------



## Hechtler11 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In keinem Bundesgesetz, vor allem NICHT IM TIERSCHUTZGESETZ steht ein C+R Verbot drin.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629



Hallo Thomas,

also im Tierschutzgestz wird C&R nicht erwähnt, das stimmt. Allerdings folgt aus dem Tierschutzgesetz, was bundesweit gültig ist, ein Verbot für C&R. Denn dort steht geschrieben:
*§ 1 *

  "Zweck dieses  Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als  Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf  einem Tier *ohne vernünftigen Grund* Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden  zufügen.

Ist meine Unterhaltung ein vernünftiger Grund einen Fisch an Land zu ziehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ich würde im Zweifelsfall vor Gericht auch soweit gehen, dass die diesbezüglichen Ausführungsverordnungen zum Bayerischen Fischereigesetz dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechen und daher keine Gültigkeit haben können.


Sorry, auch dieses juristische "Märchen" ist (in dem Fall leider) schlicht falsch..

Die Bayerische Verordnung und das bayerische Gesetz gilt  für die Angler OHNE WENN UND ABER!

Punkt..

Auch vor Gericht kann ein Angler NICHT argumentieren, höheres Recht würde das aufheben.

Mit entsprechender Veröffentlichung ist das schlicht gültig, weil Verfassungsmäßigkeit etc. geprüft wurde.

Nur mit einer Verfassungsklage, einer Verbandsklage oder einem Normenkontrollverfahren  (je nach Bundesland) gegen das gültige Gesetz/Verordnung kann das durch Verbände, Parteien etc. gekippt werden.

Der Angler als solcher hat sich schlicht dran zu halten, weil so gültig, bis ein Verfassungs/Verwaltungsgericht das ändert!


----------



## Hechtler11 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Warum soll ich den 65er Hecht denn töten, wenn ich doch auf Zander geangelt habe? Kein vernüftiger Grund -> töten des Fisches laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten!



Da hast du dir das Gesetz aber schön zu deinen Gunsten ausglegt! 

Dir sollte klar sein, dass bei einem Köderfisch nicht nur dein Zielfisch Zander beißt. Ob der gefangene Fisch nun deiner Vorstellung entspricht oder nicht, finde ich irrelevant, da du nicht selektiv auf Zander oder Hecht angeln kannst! Fakt ist, der Fisch wurde an Land gezerrt und sollte einer *sinnvollen *Verwertung dienen. Hecht schmeckt auch gut. Ist dann auch anders herum *unvernünftig* den Fisch wieder zurück setzen zu wollen, nur weil einem ein Hecht nicht passt. 

Genau das von dir beschriebene Prinzip öffnet Tür und Tor für Willkür. Denn was machst du beim Friedfischangeln mit Wurm? Da kann wohl jeder Fisch beißen!

Das Tierschutzgsetz dient dazu das Lebewesen mit Respekt und nicht wie Spielzeug zu behandeln. 

Die breite Masse ist und bleibt unvernünftig. Deshalb braucht es klare Regeln und kein "Wischi Waschi", oder glaubst du, dass die breite Masse genau beurteilen kann, wann ein Fisch nicht eine zu große Verletzung aufweist, um qualvoll daran zu sterben? Weil das hat dann mit Tierschutz nichts mehr zu tun! 

Ich bin zumindst stolz darauf, dass Bayern ein klares C&R Verbot verhängt und D als Staat dem C&R negativ gegenüber steht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Nochmal:
Im Tierschutzgesetz steht NICHTS zu C+R....

Nur in 2 Bundesländern ist C+R (OHNE Definition noch dazu - Gummiparagraphen) verboten (Saarland, S-H), nur in Bayern gibt es ein Abknüppelgebot, welche das Töten gefangener , maßiger Fische auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht - aus "Hegegründen" - vorschreibt (*KEIN C+R-Verbot!*) ..


----------



## Hechtler11 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Im Tierschutzgesetz steht NICHTS zu C+R....
> 
> Nur in 2 Bundesländern ist C+R (OHNE Definition noch dazu - Gummiparagraphen) verboten (Saarland, S-H), nur in Bayern gibt es ein Abknüppelgebot, welche das Töten gefangener Fische auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht - aus "Hegegründen" - vorschreibt (*KEIN C+R-Verbot!*) ..



Ok, das wusste ich nicht, dass man auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht in Bayern den Fisch abschlagen muss. Macht das aber jetzt einen großen Unterschied, dass das Abknüppelgebot nicht mit einem C&R Verbot zusammenhängt? Das Ergebnis ist doch das Selbe! Zurück setzen darf ich ihn so oder so nicht! 


Das Tierschutzgestz stammt auch aus dem Jahre 1933. Ich glaub nicht, dass man sich damals Gedanken über C&R gemacht hat. 

Der Inhalt des TSG widerspricht aber eindeutig dem Gedanken des C&R! 

Und unter C&R verstehe ich, wenn jemand ans Wasser fährt ohne dabei die Absicht zu haben einen gefangenen Fisch zu verwerten. 

Wie sieht es in Rheinland Pfalz aus? In meiner Prüfung habe ich gelernt jeden maßigen Fisch abzuschlagen und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zu zuführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Der Inhalt des TSG widerspricht aber eindeutig dem Gedanken des C&R!
> 
> Und unter C&R verstehe ich, wenn jemand ans Wasser fährt ohne dabei die Absicht zu haben einen gefangenen Fisch zu verwerten.
> .


Deine Meinung in allen Ehren - es gibt nun mal rechtwissenschaftliche Arbeiten (Link veröffentlicht), die das komplett anders sehen....


Und zu Bayern:
Im Interview mit dem Ministerialbeamten braun, der damals zuständig war, steht klart, dass Verwertung wünschenswert wäre, aber letztlich wurscht, Hauptsache der Fisch wäre totgeschlagen...

Die Bayerische Form von "waidgerecht" - Hauptsache killen, wurscht ob man den Fisch brauchen kann oder nicht..



Was Du in Prüfungen dazu "gelernt" hast, kannst Du eh in die Tonne treten - das Beispiel mit dem Saarlandpräsi/Juristen, dem erst wir beibringen mussten, wie das rechtlich aussieht und der sich dafür dann bedanken und das auf  seiner Seite ändern musste, sollte dafür Beweis genug sein, dass da nicht gerade die Kompetenz dazu sitzt, bei denen die sowas "lehren"........


----------



## Hechtler11 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung in allen Ehren - es gibt nun mal rechtwissenschaftliche Arbeiten (Link veröffentlicht), die das komplett anders sehen....
> 
> 
> Und zu Bayern:
> ...




Ich denke, ich brauch keine rechtswissenschaftlichen Arbeiten, um mir eine Mieinung zu bilden. 

Ein vernünftiger Grund ist Essen. Meine Unterhaltung sicherlich nicht! Der Fisch steht natürlich nicht im Mittelpunkt, hat aber als Mitgeschöpf Rechte. Ein Recht ist nicht gequält zu werden. Was meinst du? 

Dann gebe ich dir recht und schließe mich deiner Meinung an, dass die Aussage des Herrn Braun und die Begründung für das Abknüppeln in Bayern Blödsinn ist. Allerdings ist das kein Argument pro C&R. 


Das wollte ich damit auch nicht andeuten. Ich bin gegen C&R, weil ich mir meine eigenen Gedanken mache und nicht, weil ich einer Kompetenz vertraue. Ich habe das mit der Prüfung nur erwähnt, weil ich von einem Gesetz in RLP ausgehe, welches das Abschlagen eines maßigen Fisches vorschreibt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Gibt es in RLP nicht, ein Abknüppelgesetz.

Und nix gegen Deine Meinung (die ist schliesslich frei, man kann auch meinen, die Erde wäre ne Scheibe), sie ist aber eben abseits aller juristischen Fakten...


----------



## Reg A. (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, auch dieses juristische "Märchen" ist (in dem Fall leider) schlicht falsch..
> 
> Die Bayerische Verordnung und das bayerische Gesetz gilt  für die Angler OHNE WENN UND ABER!
> 
> ...



Ok, dann saß ich da nem Trugschluß auf. Hast du das juristisch gesichert? Denn wie sähe es denn wirklich aus - rein hypothetisch, natürlich! - wenn ich mich vor Gericht bei nem Release auf das Tierschutzgesetz berufen würde? Angeln ist ja nicht, wie an die Fischtheke zu gehen, und wenn ich eben genau diesen Fisch (Art) weder fangen noch verwerten wollte, warum sollte ich ihn dann töten müssen (kein vernünftiger Grund)? Bin ja selbst kein Jurist; diese meine Argumentationsstruktur basiert lediglich auf dem, was mir logisch und gerecht (nicht unbedingt rechtens) erscheint...



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Da hast du dir das Gesetz aber schön zu deinen Gunsten ausglegt!



Klar, warum sollte das Gesetz nicht auch mal auf meiner Seite stehen, v.a. wenn es die Logik gebietet?



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Dir sollte klar sein, dass bei einem Köderfisch nicht nur dein Zielfisch Zander beißt.



Ich angle nicht mit Köderfisch.



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Ob der gefangene Fisch nun deiner Vorstellung  entspricht oder nicht, finde ich irrelevant, da du nicht selektiv auf  Zander oder Hecht angeln kannst!



Doch, das geht. Zwar nicht unbedingt zu 100%, und auch nicht in beide Richtungen. Aber ich z.B. hab noch nie auf nen Köder über 25cm nen Zander gefangen. 



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, der Fisch wurde an Land gezerrt und sollte einer *sinnvollen *Verwertung dienen.



Sollte er das? Warum? Weil du dir das so vorstellst? Sorry, aber die Zeiten, zu denen wir nur und ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb geangelt haben, sind doch definitiv vorbei! Niemand isst einen teureren Fisch, als ein Angler, zumindest hier nicht. Wenn ich günstig Fisch haben wollte, würde ich mir den am Tiefkühlregal holen.



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Hecht schmeckt auch gut.



Dir vielleicht, mir nicht. Ich finde im übrigen grün schöner als blau. Reine Geschmacksfrage. Wer hat nun recht?



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Ist dann auch anders herum *unvernünftig* den Fisch wieder zurück setzen zu wollen, nur weil einem ein Hecht nicht passt.



Oh Mann! Das muss ich mir echt erst auf der Zunge zergehen lassen! Es ist also unvernüftiger, ein Geschöpf, das ich nicht zum Verzehr vorgesehen habe, LEBEN ZU LASSEN, als es völlig grundlos zu töten? Na, das ist ja mal ne Einstellung... #d



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Genau das von dir beschriebene Prinzip öffnet  Tür und Tor für Willkür. Denn was machst du beim Friedfischangeln mit  Wurm? Da kann wohl jeder Fisch beißen!



Ja, und? Soll deshalb etwa jeder Fisch, der bei nem Wurmangler auf Wurm beißt eins über die Rübe kriegen? Vom 10cm Barsch bis zum 40pfünder Karpfen? Was, wenn z.B. jemand auf Schleien angelt, aber er fängt nur Brachsen, die er weder fangen noch verwerten wollte bzw. will? Soll er die dann alle in die Tonne klopfen? 
Ich nenne das im Übrigen nicht Willkür, sondern Entscheidungsfreiheit und eigenständiges Denken.



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Das Tierschutzgsetz dient dazu das Lebewesen mit Respekt und nicht wie Spielzeug zu behandeln.



Richtig. Sehe ich genauso. Und zu einem gesunden Respekt dem Lebewesen gegenüber gehört für mich auch, ein solches Lebewesen nicht grundlos zu töten, v.a. wenn an dessen Verwertung kein Interesse besteht!



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Die breite Masse ist und bleibt unvernünftig.  Deshalb braucht es klare Regeln und kein "Wischi Waschi", oder glaubst  du, dass die breite Masse genau beurteilen kann, wann ein Fisch nicht  eine zu große Verletzung aufweist, um qualvoll daran zu sterben? Weil  das hat dann mit Tierschutz nichts mehr zu tun!



Wir sind Angler, keine Tierschützer. Wenn du Tierschützer sein willst, hör auf zu angeln. Mit unserem Hobby nehmen wir zeitlich eingeschränkte Beeinträchtigungen unserer Beute in Kauf. Ist dir das ein Dorn im Auge, dann müsstest du jeden gefangenen Fisch töten und verwerten, unabhängig von Schonmaß oder -zeit (von einem moralischen Standpunkt gesehen).
Und ja, ich traue mir aufrgund meiner Erfahrung eine Einschätzung die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit eines gefangenen Fisches betreffend zu. Fällt diese positiv aus, schwimmt er wieder (sofern ich ihn nicht verwerten WILL!), fällt sie negativ aus, kommt er mit (auch wenn ich ihn eigentlich nicht verwerten will). So einfach ist das.



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Ich bin zumindst stolz darauf, dass Bayern ein  klares C&R Verbot verhängt und D als Staat dem C&R negativ  gegenüber steht!



Stolz sein sollte man eigentlich nur auf eigene Leistungen, nicht auf Zufälle - wie in deinem Fall auf den Zufall der Geburtsregion. 
Interessant finde ich in dem Zusammenhang ja auch folgenden Fakt: es gibt derzeit 194 Staaten weltweit, davon haben 193 entweder gar kein Problem mit C&R oder nur ein sehr begrenztes. Nur Deutschland und insbesondere Bayern meint da mal wieder, allen anderen voraus sein zu müssen. "am Deutschen (und v.a. am Bayerischen) Wesen soll die Welt genesen", oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Wie kann sich ein Staat mit gerade mal 80 Mio. Einwohnern bzw. ein Bundesland dieses Staates mit ca. 20 Mio. Einwohnern erdreisten, schlauer zu sein als die restlichen 193 Staaten mit ihren 7,46 Mrd. Einwohnern?


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Indirekt gibt es im Gesetz nicht.
> Es ist verboten oder es ist nicht verboten!
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, auch dieses juristische "Märchen" ist (in dem Fall leider) schlicht falsch..
> 
> Die Bayerische Verordnung und das bayerische Gesetz gilt  für die Angler OHNE WENN UND ABER!
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Bin ja selbst kein Jurist; diese meine Argumentationsstruktur basiert lediglich auf dem, was mir logisch und gerecht (nicht unbedingt rechtens) erscheint...


Juristerei heisst nicht recht haben oder gar recht bekommen - nur dass ein Richter nach Gesetzen und seiner Einschätzung Recht spricht..

Der alte Spruch, dass man auf Hoher See und vor Gericht in Gottes Hand wäre, hat weiterhin seine Berechtigung.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> doch, es gibt den Rechtsgrundsatz: "Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht".
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


Steht wo in welchem Gesetz und welchem §?
Auch in Bayern sind Gesetze und Verordnungen gültig, bis sie von einer *höheren Instanz* wieder kassiert werden. 
Normenkontrolle
Verfassungsbeschwerde
Verbandsklage


----------



## Reg A. (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Juristerei heisst nicht recht haben oder gar recht bekommen - nur dass ein Richter nach Gesetzen und seiner Einschätzung Recht spricht..
> 
> Der alte Spruch, dass man auf Hoher See und vor Gericht in Gottes Hand wäre, hat weiterhin seine Berechtigung.



Genau deshalb hab ich doch gefragt, ob deine Ausführung juristisch abgesichert ist |kopfkrat

Nochmals ausgeführt: was wäre, wenn sich jemand vor Gericht diesbezüglich auf das Tierschutzgesetz berufen würde? Bundesrecht bricht/beugt doch Landesrecht? Oder etwa nicht? Hier gibt's doch auch Juristen im Forum (Deep Down, Ernie etc.), wie sehen die das denn?


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Juristerei heisst nicht recht haben oder gar recht bekommen.


recht bekommt natürlich schon einer, es heißt ja auch, recht haben und recht bekommen sind zwei verschiedene paar schuhe, oder?

zur diskussion, täglich grüßt das murmeltier.
jeder verkehrsteilnehmer verstößt beispielsweise jeden tag mindestens ein dutzend mal gegen das gesetz, konsequenzen hat das für die wenigsten.
am wasser ist es doch auch nicht anders, wer sich nicht gerade ganz grenzbegabt anstellt, der kann nach wie vor angeln wie er das für richtig hält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Siehe oben:
(Landes)Gesetze gelten, die werden ja abgeprüft auf Zulässigkeit und können dann nur durch entsprechende Klagen/Normenkontrolen wieder aufgehoben.
Alles oben verlinkt in einigermaßen allgemeinverständlicher Wikifassung..


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Leute kapiert es endlich. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen in DE gibt es kein C&R Verbot! kein entweder oder blablabla..

Ein Verbot muss als dieses im Gesetz oder Verordnung ausdrücklich geschrieben stehen. 

Keine Interpretationen sondern "C&R ist Verboten" muss so oder so ähnlich im Gesetz stehen.

Zum Beispiel: Das zurücksetzen von maßigen Fischen ist verboten/ nicht gestattet.
Das zurück setzen von Fischen ist verboten/ nicht gestattet.

Klare Aussage, klares Verbot.
Kein Ableitungen, Keine Interpretationen....nothing.  #q


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Indirekt gibt es im Gesetz nicht.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, verurteilt wurde allein aufgrund von C&R bisher kein Angler (soweit mir bekannt).
> 
> Aber die Situation am Wasser und im Gerichtssaal ist eben nicht dieselbe, und auf das jeweilige Bundesland kommt's ja auch noch an. Was in dem einen BL locker durchgeht - evtl. sogar zum guten Ton gehört - kann in nem anderen BL zu zumindest kurz- bis mittelfristigen Problemen oder wenigstens Ärger führen.
> 
> ...



Und? 
Irren tut sich auch mal die Polizei, Staatsanwälte, Richter etc..
Warum dann nicht so ein Aufseher der meint dem Angler auf Grund von C&R die Papiere abnehmen zu müssen?
Er hat die Befugniss dazu. Und?  
Er muss aber nicht Recht haben. Und dieses Recht haben wird dann anders wo geklärt. 
Dafür gibt es Richter und Schöffen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und?
> Irren tut sich auch mal die Polizei, Staatsanwälte, Richter etc..
> Warum dann nicht so ein Aufseher der meint dem Angler auf Grund von C&R die Papiere abnehmen zu müssen?
> Er hat die Befugniss dazu. Und?
> ...


genau so! #6


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Juristerei heisst nicht recht haben oder gar recht bekommen - nur dass ein Richter nach Gesetzen und seiner Einschätzung Recht spricht..
> 
> Der alte Spruch, dass man auf Hoher See und vor Gericht in Gottes Hand wäre, hat weiterhin seine Berechtigung.
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hab ich doch gefragt, ob deine Ausführung juristisch abgesichert ist |kopfkrat


Lies das Interview mit Braun doch mal gründlich durch.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-braun-erklaerungen-zum-11-des-avbayfig.html
Er schildert dort sehr deutlich, warum es eben _keinen_ Konflikt mit dem höherrangigen Bundesrecht gibt.

Mit meinen einfachen Worten:
Die verpflichtende Entnahme dient grundsätzlich immer der Hege,
ansonsten wäre eine Ausnahme davon im Landesfischereigesetz festgeschrieben.
Und da Hege ausdrücklich ein vernünftiger Grund nach TierSchG ist,
entsteht gar kein Konflikt.


----------



## hecht99 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Egal wie das nun jetzt bezüglich Gesetzteslage... gehandhabt wird. Warum muss man in vielen Videos das Zurücksetzen filmen und betonen wenn jeder weiß das es in Deutschland zumindest nicht eindeutig geregelt ist? Warum kann man nicht einfach nach dem Fang zum neuen Wurf wechseln? Ich finde man gibt den Angelgegnern hierdurch nur viel Futter.

Ich finde es nämlich grenzwertig das viele der Youtuber sich mit dem Zurücksetzen hervorheben wollen, auch wenn manchmal der Zustand der Fische auf den Videos jeden normal denkenden Angler zum Kopfschütteln bringen (Hechtkiemen...).

 Fazit: Warum muss ich mit dem Betonen und Filmen vom Zurücksetzen immer wieder Material für Diskussionen liefern anstatt es mit überlebensfähigen!!! Fischen einfach zu machen!!!

Ich spreche mich selber für eine selektive Entnahme aus, jedoch muss man vom Angler Fairness für den Fisch verlangen können.

Falls sich wer provoziert fühlt...


... genau das wollte ich erreichen|supergri|supergri


----------



## Reg A. (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe oben:
> (Landes)Gesetze gelten, die werden ja abgeprüft auf Zulässigkeit und können dann nur durch entsprechende Klagen/Normenkontrolen wieder aufgehoben.
> Alles oben verlinkt in einigermaßen allgemeinverständlicher Wikifassung..



Nope, eben nicht. Danke für dein Engagement, Thomas, aber eine Antwort auf meine  Fragestellung liefern deine Links auch nach dem zweiten Lesen nicht, da  für diesen Sachverhalt viel zu oberflächlich. 
 Hab die Wikieinträge jetzt nochmals durchgelesen, da steht nichts dazu drin, wie es aussähe, würde ich mich vor Gericht darauf berufen, ein Bundesgesetz brechen zu müssen, um ein Landesgesetz einzuhalten. Und einzig und allein darum ging es mir. Deshalb geht meine Frage ja auch eher an im Forum aktive Juristen, als an Laien, die der Grobübersicht dienende Wikilinks einstellen (die ich z.T. auch schon kannte).
Oder sitze ich hier wirklich einem so gewaltigen Trugschluss auf, dass diese Argumentation (Bundesrecht <-> Länderrecht) in einem zivil- oder strafrechtlichen "Allerweltsprozess" keine Bedeutung haben würde? Das widerspräche nämlich so ganz und gar meiner Interpretation eines Rechtsstaats und seiner Rechtsprechung...


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Warum muss man in vielen Videos das Zurücksetzen filmen und betonen ...


Es ist eben ein offener Protest gegen das unklare, bescheuerte, angler- & bestandsfeindliche Gesetzeschaos.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann lies mal meinen Beitrag in dem ich das Wort indirekt benutzte nochmal.
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

@hecht 99, danke für diesen zutreffenden Beitrag!
Mich kotzen diese geltungssüchtigen Tube-Helden ebenso an.
Allgemein sieht man in diesen Videos ein erbärmliches Posen und Spielen mit Lebewesen, an denen sich auch noch unterbelichtete Zeitgenossen ein Beispiel nehmen!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Egal wie das nun jetzt bezüglich Gesetzteslage... gehandhabt wird. Warum muss man in vielen Videos das Zurücksetzen filmen und betonen wenn jeder weiß das es in Deutschland zumindest nicht eindeutig geregelt ist? Warum kann man nicht einfach nach dem Fang zum neuen Wurf wechseln? Ich finde man gibt den Angelgegnern hierdurch nur viel Futter.
> 
> Ich finde es nämlich grenzwertig das viele der Youtuber sich mit dem Zurücksetzen hervorheben wollen, auch wenn manchmal der Zustand der Fische auf den Videos jeden normal denkenden Angler zum Kopfschütteln bringen (Hechtkiemen...).
> 
> ...




Weil man es kann und darf, Spass macht etc.
Und weil es eindeutig geregelt ist. Ebenkeine Verbote.  aaaaaaah

Oder warum musst Du in diesem Forum schreiben?  :#2:


----------



## Hechtler11 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ich spreche mich selber für eine selektive Entnahme aus, jedoch muss man vom Angler Fairness für den Fisch verlangen können.
> 
> Falls sich wer provoziert fühlt...
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist aber, ob die breite Masse dazu in der Lage ist? Wer differenziert denn beim zurücksetzen? Das Zurücksetzen gilt doch bei jungen Angler fast schon als heiliges Gesetz, da man durch die Profiangler mit Boot, Echolot & Co "weiß", dass unsere Seen und Flüsse leer sind. 

Wenn beim Zurücksetzen differenziert werden würde, hätte ich am See nicht schon Fischlaichen gesehen, die sogar mit Haken wieder ins Wasser geworfen wurden! 

Wenn ein Angler nur aus Geilheit ans Wasser fährt, um einen Fisch ohne Verwertungsabsicht drillen zu wollen, dann ist er in meinen Augen ein Tierquäler! Der Fisch ist kein Spielzeug und hat nicht unsrer Unterhaltung zu dienen!!!


----------



## Angler9999 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

@Taxi  das ist auf Facebook noch viel schlimmer. Das Posen muss nicht sein. 
Besonders die "Profis" insbesondere die beim Hechtstippen ähhh angeln sehr oft Hechte bis zu 5 Minuten vorzeigen.


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber, ob die breite Masse dazu in der Lage ist? Wer differenziert denn beim zurücksetzen? Das Zurücksetzen gilt doch bei jungen Angler fast schon als heiliges Gesetz, da man durch die Profiangler mit Boot, Echolot & Co "weiß", dass unsere Seen und Flüsse leer sind.
> 
> Wenn beim Zurücksetzen differenziert werden würde, hätte ich am See nicht schon Fischlaichen gesehen, die sogar mit Haken wieder ins Wasser geworfen wurden!
> 
> Wenn aber ein Angler nur aus Geilheit ans Wasser fährt, um einen Fisch drillen zu wollen, dann ist er in meinen Augen ein Tierquäler! Der Fisch ist kein Spielzeug und hat nicht unsrer Unterhaltung zu dienen!!!



Die Frage ist eher ob Du dazu in der Lage bist. 
Denn was interessiert Dich die breite Masse? Richtest Du Dein Leben nach dem aus was andere Denken und Meinen?
Mach doch was Du möchtest solange es nicht verboten ist und andere nicht direkt pesönlich belästigt etc..bzw. deren rechte verletzt und eingeschränkt werden.

Wenn auf an einer Strasse 50km/ steht, dann fährst Du doch auch 50 km/h oder sogar auch 55km/h.
Und wenn die Anwohner brüllen fahr 20km/h zeigst Du ihnen auch den Vogel.

Heiliges Gesetz......lass die doch labern!


----------



## Reg A. (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und?
> Irren tut sich auch mal die Polizei, Staatsanwälte, Richter etc..
> Warum dann nicht so ein Aufseher der meint dem Angler auf Grund von C&R die Papiere abnehmen zu müssen?
> Er hat die Befugniss dazu. Und?
> ...



;+ Genau das schreib ich doch andauernd! Du und ich, wir haben diesbezüglich die gleichen Ansichten. Hast du meine Kommentare - v.a. zu Hechtler11s Beiträgen - nicht gelesen? Ich hab doch nur geschrieben, dass ich keinen Bock auf den ganzen Zinnober hab und deshalb guck, bevor ich release, verkürzt ausgedrückt


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @hecht 99, danke für diesen zutreffenden Beitrag!
> Mich kotzen diese geltungssüchtigen Tube-Helden ebenso an.
> Allgemein sieht man in diesen Videos ein erbärmliches Posen und Spielen mit Lebewesen, an denen sich auch noch unterbelichtete Zeitgenossen ein Beispiel nehmen!
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo,

da bin ich voll bei Dir. Dazu kommt noch, dass diese Selbstdarsteller unseren Gegnern reichlich Munition gegen uns liefern|gr:. Was ich wirklich darüber denke, behalte ich lieber für mich, sonst riskiere ich hier bestimmt Punkte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Angler nur aus Geilheit ans Wasser fährt, um einen Fisch ohne Verwertungsabsicht drillen zu wollen, dann ist er in meinen Augen ein Tierquäler! Der Fisch ist kein Spielzeug und hat nicht unsrer Unterhaltung zu dienen!!!


deine meinung sei´ dir gestattet, dann bin ich in deinen augen ein tierquäler.
worüber reden wir denn hier eigentlich, mal wieder nur über extreme?
ich muß nicht jeden fisch auf teufel komm raus zurück setzen, aber was spricht dagegen einen perfekt gehakten fisch, den ich problemlos vom haken befreien kann, wieder zurück zu setzen? 

beziehungsweise wo liegt der unterschied in der sache an sich einen maßigen, nicht geschonten fisch zurück zu setzen, oder eben einen untermaßigen, und/oder geschonten?


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> @Taxi  das ist auf Facebook noch viel schlimmer. Das Posen muss nicht sein.
> Besonders die "Profis" insbesondere die beim Hechtstippen ähhh angeln sehr oft Hechte bis zu 5 Minuten vorzeigen.



Mit ner grünen Hose Angeln geht auch nicht. 

Schlimmm schlimm..oder weisse Tennissocken beim Angeln Alta...

Sag mal hast Du die Zeit gemessen oder wie kommst Du auf 5 Minuten posen?

Kümmert euch doch besser um euren kram statt ständig mit den Finger auf andere zu zeigen.


----------



## hecht99 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Leider haben wenn ich Sharpo und... lese mit "weil es Spaß macht", "weil man es darf" viele nicht verstanden das wir über Lebewesen reden und nicht über Fußbälle...

 Wenn zurücksetzen, dann aufgrund der Bestandserhaltung und Vernunft, aber nicht als Spaß und Modegag!


----------



## Reg A. (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber, ob die breite Masse dazu in der Lage ist? Wer differenziert denn beim zurücksetzen? Das Zurücksetzen gilt doch bei jungen Angler fast schon als heiliges Gesetz



Fast schon so wie bei Altherrenclubs, dass man nur zur Entnahme angeln sollte und jeder maßige, nicht geschonte Fisch eins auf die Mütze zu kriegen hat...
Merktst was? Die Wahrheit liegt - wie so oft im Leben - irgendwo dazwischen!


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Leider haben wenn ich Sharpo und... lese mit "weil es Spaß macht", "weil man es darf" viele nicht verstanden das wir über Lebewesen reden und nicht über Fußbälle...
> 
> Wenn zurücksetzen, dann aufgrund der Bestandserhaltung und Vernunft, aber nicht als Spaß und Modegag!



Dann hör auf zu Angeln.

Es gibt keinenvernünftigen Grund einen FischdenAngelhaken ins Maul zu treiben etc.


----------



## hecht99 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Und ich gehe nicht nur zum Nahrungserwerb angeln, ich hab Spaß daran, setze Fische zurück, nimm mal einen mit aber gehe mit Vernunft vor. Blutende Hechte und Zander mit Glubschaugen zurückzusetzen hat nämlich mit dem geheuchelten "Bestandsschutz" nix zu tun


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Und ich gehe nicht nur zum Nahrungserwerb angeln, ich hab Spaß daran, setze Fische zurück, nimm mal einen mit aber gehe mit Vernunft vor. Blutende Hechte und Zander mit Glubschaugen zurückzusetzen hat nämlich mit dem geheuchelten "Bestandsschutz" nix zu tun



C&R ist also Unvernunft?

Hä???

Offenbar führen wir nun eine Diskussion von C&R zu Moral und Ethik in der Angelei?

Ihr Heuchler..


Nun kommen wir sogar von ein Extrem ist andere..5 Minuten posen, blutende Hechte mit Glubschaugen, 
Wann kommen die 100kg Boilies welche im 1m² Tmpel versenkt werden?

Fasst euch mal an die Stirn.


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> C&R ist also Unvernunft?


das hat er doch gar nicht geschrieben.


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> das hat er doch gar nicht geschrieben.



Ist ja auch eine Frage um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen.

Zitat:"Wenn ein Angler nur aus Geilheit ans Wasser fährt, um einen Fisch ohne  Verwertungsabsicht drillen zu wollen, dann ist er in meinen Augen ein  Tierquäler! Der Fisch ist kein Spielzeug und hat nicht unsrer  Unterhaltung zu dienen!!!"

Nach dem TSG darf er dies sogar nicht. 
Obwohl der vernünftige Grund nirgends genau definiert ist.
Aber Geilheit ist sicherlich kein vernünftiger Grund einem Tier Schaden etc. zu zufügen.

Seine Geilheit an Tieren auslassen ist sogar in DE verboten.


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist ja auch eine Frage um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen.


eine rein rhetorische, er hat das doch, für mich jedenfalls eindeutig, schon geschrieben.

das mit der geilheit hat hechtler11 geschrieben und nicht hecht99.


----------



## hecht99 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Jetzt mal noch mal zusammengefasst was ich meine damit es auch jeder versteht.

 Es ist sinnvoll überlebensfähige Fische zum Bestandsschutz zurückzusetzen; jedoch macht man das einfach und muss es nicht unbedingt filmen und propagieren um den Angelgegnern "Futter" zu liefern.

 Der Fisch soll respektvoll und fair behandelt werden. Es bringt nix für den Bestand einen blutenden Hecht oder Zander mit Glupschaugen zurückzusetzen!

 C - R - und Klappe halten!!!


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Leider haben wenn ich Sharpo und... lese mit "weil es Spaß macht", "weil man es darf" viele nicht verstanden das wir über Lebewesen reden und nicht über Fußbälle...
> 
> Wenn zurücksetzen, dann aufgrund der Bestandserhaltung und Vernunft, aber nicht als Spaß und Modegag!




ditschi...

Seine Argumente passen in meinen Augen nicht.

Wer bestimmt denn Bestandserhaltung? 
Kann der Angler dies alleine Entscheiden oder muss dies der Bewirtschafter?
Wenn ich als Angler C&R  frei entscheide  ohne Hintergrundwissen zum Gewässer (denn den Zustand des Bestand kenn ich in der Regel nicht) tue ich dies aus Spass, aus Mode, aus meinem Verständnis von Respekt zum Tier, aus einem Verwertungsunwillen.

Wenn ich Fisch auf denm Teller haben möchte gehe ich nicht Angeln sondern in ein Geschäft.
Dies ist für 99% der Angler sicherlich der übliche Weg.
Will ich Spass, Erholung etc. haben, gehe ich Angeln.
Sollte dabei etwas Verwertbares gefangen werden, wo ich auch einen Verwertungswillen habe ...um so besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hab ich doch gefragt, ob deine Ausführung juristisch abgesichert ist |kopfkrat


Deswegen der Link zur Normenkontrolle, der das in meinen  Augen gut erklärt:
Die Normenkontrolle ist die juristische Überprüfung von Rechtsnormen daraufhin, *ob sie mit höherrangigem Recht vereinbar sind* (ob also Landesrecht gültig ist trotz evtl. widersprechendem  Bundesrecht).

Sobald ein Gesetz verabschiedet ist, gilts nunmal, bis es eben wieder geändert (Parlament) oder abgeschafft (Normenkontrolle) wird.

Dazu gibts abstrakte Normenkontrolle, das bedeutet, dass dabei keine subjektiven Rechte verletzt sein müssen.

Und es gibt die konkrete Normenkontrolle, bei denen  Gerichte und Fachgerichte den Verfassungsgerichten eine Gesetzesnorm bei Zweifeln an deren Verfassungsmäßigkeit vorlegen müssen, weil man eben einfachen Gerichten (wie z. B. Amt- oder Landgerichten bei Tierschutzvergehen) eben laut "Trennungsmodell" nicht einfachen, sondern nur Verfassungsgerichten etc. überlassen will.

Wurde im Zuge der Föderalismusreform 2 alles noch viel komplizierter.


----------



## Hechtler11 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Klar, warum sollte das Gesetz nicht auch mal auf meiner Seite stehen, v.a. wenn es die Logik gebietet?



Die Logik gebietet, dass du den Hecht mitnimmst, weil man ihn auch essen kann und er sehr gut schmeckt! Oder zählst du dich zur dekadenten Gesllschaft?



Reg A. schrieb:


> Doch, das geht. Zwar nicht unbedingt zu 100%, und auch nicht in beide Richtungen. Aber ich z.B. hab noch nie auf nen Köder über 25cm nen Zander gefangen.



Mit einen 12 cm Gummifisch kannst du nicht gezielt auf Zander angeln! 



Reg A. schrieb:


> Sollte er das? Warum? Weil du dir das so vorstellst? Sorry, aber die Zeiten, zu denen wir nur und ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb geangelt haben, sind doch definitiv vorbei! Niemand isst einen teureren Fisch, als ein Angler, zumindest hier nicht. Wenn ich günstig Fisch haben wollte, würde ich mir den am Tiefkühlregal holen.



Nein, weil es die Vernunft verbietet! Weil es Supermärkte gibt und ich mir Nahung kaufen kann, darf ich das Lebewesen Fisch wie ein Spielzeug betrachten? Wie gesagt - stark dekadent! 

Ich weiß auch nicht, wo du anglst oder einkaufen gehst, aber 200gr. Flussbarsch kosten bei uns im Rewe 5,99€. Aber abgesehen vom Preis, (wobei ich überhaupt nicht weiß, wie das Thema dazu gehören soll) gehe ich mir einen Fisch angeln, der sich natürlich reproduziert und ein Leben in Freiheit gelebt hat und darüber hinaus frei von Antibiotika und anderen Schadstoffen und von bester Qualität ist! 

Mit deiner Einstellung gehe ich auch davon aus, dass du nur Zuchtware kaufst?



Reg A. schrieb:


> Dir vielleicht, mir nicht. Ich finde im übrigen grün schöner als blau. Reine Geschmacksfrage. Wer hat nun recht?



Geht deine Wunschfarbe auf Kosten eines Lebewesens? Schlechtes Beispiel! 



Reg A. schrieb:


> Oh Mann! Das muss ich mir echt erst auf der Zunge zergehen lassen! Es ist also unvernüftiger, ein Geschöpf, das ich nicht zum Verzehr vorgesehen habe, LEBEN ZU LASSEN, als es völlig grundlos zu töten? Na, das ist ja mal ne Einstellung... #d



Du verstehst nicht. Du sollst den Hecht mitnehmen und essen, Verwandten, Bekannten oder NAchbarn schenken. 



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ja, und? Soll deshalb etwa jeder Fisch, der bei nem Wurmangler auf Wurm beißt eins über die Rübe kriegen? Vom 10cm Barsch bis zum 40pfünder Karpfen? Was, wenn z.B. jemand auf Schleien angelt, aber er fängt nur Brachsen, die er weder fangen noch verwerten wollte bzw. will? Soll er die dann alle in die Tonne klopfen?
> Ich nenne das im Übrigen nicht Willkür, sondern Entscheidungsfreiheit und eigenständiges Denken.



Hat dann die Brasse einen Haken ohne Grund im Maul gehabt und einen Drill aushalten müssen?

Aber stell dir vor, eine Brasse kann man auch essen und zwar sehr gut! 

Nur, dass nicht jeder Angler mit einer hohen Intelligenz gesgenet ist und im Interesse des Tieres entscheiden kann! 

Dein Beispiel mit dem Barsch ist etwas anderes. Hier würde ich mich klar für ein Mindestmaß aussprechen, wodurch das Problem eines 10cm Barsches geregelt wäre! 





Reg A. schrieb:


> Wir sind Angler, keine Tierschützer.


Mit diesem Statement ist alles gesagt! Wie willst du kein *Tierschützer* sein, wenn du dich als Angler an das *Tierschutz*gesetz halten musst? 



Reg A. schrieb:


> Stolz sein sollte man eigentlich nur auf eigene Leistungen, nicht auf Zufälle - wie in deinem Fall auf den Zufall der Geburtsregion.
> Interessant finde ich in dem Zusammenhang ja auch folgenden Fakt: es gibt derzeit 194 Staaten weltweit, davon haben 193 entweder gar kein Problem mit C&R oder nur ein sehr begrenztes. Nur Deutschland und insbesondere Bayern meint da mal wieder, allen anderen voraus sein zu müssen. "am Deutschen (und v.a. am Bayerischen) Wesen soll die Welt genesen", oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Wie kann sich ein Staat mit gerade mal 80 Mio. Einwohnern bzw. ein Bundesland dieses Staates mit ca. 20 Mio. Einwohnern erdreisten, schlauer zu sein als die restlichen 193 Staaten mit ihren 7,46 Mrd. Einwohnern?



Wie konnten unsere Vorfahren so dreist sein und das 1. Tierschutzgestz erstellen - vor allen anderen. Warum sind wir Deutschen so dreist und verlangen von uns eine Prüfung zum Fischfang? 

Villeicht weil wir einen besonderen Bezug zur Natur haben und diese mehr schützen wollen als andere, wie deine Ausführung ja beweist! 

Stolz auf seine eigene Leistung? Ich mach dir ein Angbot. Du lässt dich mit deinem monatlichen Gehalt in den Sudan versetzen. Was meinste? Da kannste dann schauen wie weit du mit deiner eigenen Listung kommst!


----------



## Hechtler11 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Leider haben wenn ich Sharpo und... lese mit "weil es Spaß macht", "weil man es darf" viele nicht verstanden das wir über Lebewesen reden und nicht über Fußbälle...
> 
> Wenn zurücksetzen, dann aufgrund der Bestandserhaltung und Vernunft, aber nicht als Spaß und Modegag!




#6 So sieht es aus!


----------



## Hechtler11 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher ob Du dazu in der Lage bist.
> Denn was interessiert Dich die breite Masse? Richtest Du Dein Leben nach dem aus was andere Denken und Meinen?
> Mach doch was Du möchtest solange es nicht verboten ist und andere nicht direkt pesönlich belästigt etc..bzw. deren rechte verletzt und eingeschränkt werden.
> 
> ...



Dich interessiert das Schicksal eines Fisches also nicht? Ist dir egal? 

Wenn ja, sollte man dir die Angel aus der HAnd nehmen! Wenn die breite Masse nicht im Sinne des Tieres entscheiden kann, wie sollte ich so etwas gut heißen? 

Kein heiliges Gesetz? Dann schau mal auf YT vorbei und inspiziere mal die Bewertungen der Videos, in denen Fisch entnommen wurde!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn ich Fisch auf denm Teller haben möchte gehe ich nicht Angeln sondern in ein Geschäft.
> Dies ist für 99% der Angler sicherlich der übliche Weg.
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Hechtler11 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Total unverständlich wird es, wenn jemand konsequenter C&Rler ist und dann ins Fischgeschäft geht.
> 
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...



Es ist sinnfrei und unvernünftig und sollte auf der Grundlage des Tierschutzgesetzes verboten werden!

Also C&R, nicht das jemand ins Fischgeschäft geht!


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

vielleicht angelt kollege sharpo ja bedauerlicherweise nur in stark belasteten gewässern.


----------



## hecht99 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Ich würde mir schon aus Stolz keinen Fisch kaufen den ich mir mit der Angel fangen kann. 

 Außerdem selbst wenn man keinen Fisch mitnehmen möchte: Wer behauptet, das von 20 Hechten nicht wenigstens einer den Wobblerdrilling in den Kiemen hat und abgeschlagen werden muss da fahr ich durch ganz Deutschland dort hin und geh mit dem Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Die Frage - warum immer das einige Unverbesserliche, die meinen an ihren persönlichen Ansichten müsse die Welt genesen, das nicht verstehen wollen/können - war aber eben NICHT nach Moral und Ethik, sondern wie sich das rechtlich verhäl:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und immer wieder das Gleiche mit der immer gleichen Falschinformation:
> *NEIN, c+r ist NICHT in GANZ Deutschland verboten.*
> 
> Nur in Schleswig Holstein und Saarland gibts explizite C+R"-Verbote, in Bayern wird man gezwungen, jeden maßigen Fisch zu töten (musst ihn nicht mal mitnehmen, töten reicht aus Hegegründen).
> ...


----------



## Rannebert (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> [...]gehe ich mir einen Fisch angeln, der sich natürlich reproduziert und ein Leben in Freiheit gelebt hat und darüber hinaus frei von Antibiotika und anderen Schadstoffen und von bester Qualität ist!
> 
> 
> [...]
> ...



Natürlich reproduziert ist sicherlich toll, frei von Antibiotika uä. noch viel besser.
Freut mich vor allem ganz besonders, dass die Fische sich bei euch, wo doch jeder Angler jeden Fisch mitnehmen muss in solchen Mengen reproduzieren, dass der Bestand das aushält. Vor allem, wenn man dann noch grosszügig Fische im persönlichen Umfeld verschenkt, weil man sie selber nicht verwerten kann.
Wenn Deine Gewässer ohne JEGLICHE Besatzmassnahmen klar kommen, wo doch jeder Fisch entnommen werden muss, dann bin ich sehr erstaunt.

Bezug zur Natur, im Zusammenhang mit der Aussage, dass jede Kreatur, die den Fehler gemacht hat einen Haken zu erwischen auch direkt sterben muss ist schon sehr, sehr fragwürdig. Aber da hat ja jeder sein eigenes Weltbild, vllt ist das auch der Zusatz des 'besonderen' Bezuges.


----------



## Matrix85 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Für mich ist angeln ein toller Sport und ein tolles Hobby zugleich. Fisch esse ich sehr gerne, aber deshalb muss ich ja nicht alles abknüppeln. 
Selbst wenn das C&R verboten wäre, würde ich die Fische wieder zurücksetzen 
Petri heil ...


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Natürlich reproduziert ist sicherlich toll, frei von Antibiotika uä. noch viel besser.
> Freut mich vor allem ganz besonders, dass die Fische sich bei euch, wo doch jeder Angler jeden Fisch mitnehmen muss in
> solchen Mengen reproduzieren, dass der Bestand das aushält.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Rannebert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Natürlich reproduziert ist sicherlich toll, frei von Antibiotika uä. noch viel besser.
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Um auf die Ausgangsfrage zurückzukommen:

Als "Youtube-Poser" ist es mir schon passiert, dass ich ganz konkret auf das Zurücksetzen eines Hechtes angesprochen wurde. 

Hintergrund war dieses Video:

[youtube1]yz6vBxx_b2k[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz6vBxx_b2k

Ein ganz liebenswürdiger Vereinskollege hat mich vor einigen anderen Anglern sehr uncharmant zurechtgewiesen, weil ich seiner Meinung nach ganz am Ende des Videos den Hecht zurückgesetzt hätte und das *"strengstens"* verboten sei. Weiterhin hat er sich dann noch daran hochgezogen, dass ich Kursleiter, also Ausbilder zur Fischerprüfung bin und es ja überhaupt nicht gehe, dass sich die Ausbilder selber nicht an die Regeln halten und bla bla bla. 

Ich bin gar nicht darauf eingegangen und habe ihn nur, ebenfalls vor versammelter Mannschaft, gefragt was er denn mit dem Hecht gemacht hätte, worauf er antwortete dass er ihn natürlich entnommen hätte. 

Ich hab dann geantwortet: 
"Siehst, deswegen ist es gut, dass ich Ausbilder bin und nicht du. 
Wir haben ein vereinsinternes Fanglimit von einem Raubfisch, welches mit der Entnahme des kleinen Zanders erfüllt war."

Breites Schmunzeln der anwesenden Kollegen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

;-)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also doch C&R.  lol
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lajos1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also doch C&R.  lol
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und da Du in Bayern diese Entscheidung Auf Grund eures Abknüppelgebots nicht fällen darfst.....
> 
> ich lach mir den Arsch ab.
> 
> Setzt euch ruhig weiter die Michels Mütz uff




Hallo,

ich glaub mittlerweile wirklich, ich muss hier alles mehrmals erklären: das mit dem "Abknüppelgebot" geht uns Bayern am Arsch vorbei (um bei Deiner Ausdrucksweise zu bleiben).
Mögen andere obrigkeitshörig sein: mia sann mia oder auf fränkisch: passt scho. Ausgred is.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaub mittlerweile wirklich, ich muss hier alles mehrmals erklären: das mit dem "Abknüppelgebot" geht uns Bayern am Arsch vorbei (um bei Deiner Ausdrucksweise zu bleiben).
> Mögen andere obrigkeitshörig sein: mia sann mia oder auf fränkisch: passt scho. Ausgred is.
> ...



Alles gut.


----------



## Hechtler11 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Natürlich reproduziert ist sicherlich toll, frei von Antibiotika uä. noch viel besser.
> Freut mich vor allem ganz besonders, dass die Fische sich bei euch, wo doch jeder Angler jeden Fisch mitnehmen muss in solchen Mengen reproduzieren, dass der Bestand das aushält. Vor allem, wenn man dann noch grosszügig Fische im persönlichen Umfeld verschenkt, weil man sie selber nicht verwerten kann.
> Wenn Deine Gewässer ohne JEGLICHE Besatzmassnahmen klar kommen, wo doch jeder Fisch entnommen werden muss, dann bin ich sehr erstaunt.
> 
> Bezug zur Natur, im Zusammenhang mit der Aussage, dass jede Kreatur, die den Fehler gemacht hat einen Haken zu erwischen auch direkt sterben muss ist schon sehr, sehr fragwürdig. Aber da hat ja jeder sein eigenes Weltbild, vllt ist das auch der Zusatz des 'besonderen' Bezuges.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass man seine Fänge durch seine Besuche ans Wasser kontrollieren kann?! 

Genau das trifft zu. Bei meinem Gewässer wird nicht besetzt! Kein Verein, nichts ansässig.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Der TE hat zu der von ihm losgetretenen Pommes-und-Currywurst-Diskussion irgendwie gar nix beizutragen - frisch angemeldet, ein einziger Beitrag. Und der zu diesem zwangsläufig "heißen" Thema.

Sowie unten versehen mit den "suchmaschinenfreundlichen" Tags "Catch and Release" und "Youtube".

Das kommt mir dann doch seltsam vor. Mehr habe ich zu diesem Thread nicht zu sagen.


----------



## bombe20 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der TE hat zu der von ihm losgetretenen Pommes-und-Currywurst-Diskussion irgendwie gar nix beizutragen - frisch angemeldet, ein einziger Beitrag.


klassisches uboot, meiner meinung nach und troll noch dazu.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Hallo,

aber er hat es geschafft acht Seiten zu füllen, weil wir doch zu mehreren auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind und das mit einem Einsatz.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ulli1958m (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> weil wir doch zu mehreren auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind und das mit einem Einsatz.


_*Stimmt #6*_
....es fährt ein Zug nach nirgendwo*la la sing* 

Vielleicht kommt ja noch was vom TE, denn der Start vom _neuen_ Thema ist nicht mal 24 Std. alt.

catch and release....ja mache ich auch, weil der Zielfisch zu 99,9% eine andere Fischart ist :m

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> catch and release....
> 
> #h



Wie war das noch?
Angler :
Legal,Illegal ,Schxxegal :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Wie war das noch?
> Angler :
> Legal,Illegal ,Schxxegal :m



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## Revilo62 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Vielleicht sollte der TE mal seine Toleranz gegenüber Anders- denkenden überprüfen .... 
... Übrigens, ein super Einstieg ins Board, chapeau 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Rannebert (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass man seine Fänge durch seine Besuche ans Wasser kontrollieren kann?!



Merkst Du hoffentlich selber, dass das Quatsch ist...
Wäre jetzt meine normale Antwort. 

Aber offenbar ist die Tatsache, dass ich meine Angelzeit einschränken soll, weil ich Fische abschlagen muss für manche Menschen eine ganz tolle Sache. Willkommen im Bag-Limit!

Nebenbei, vllt sollten Thomas und/oder Franz mal einen IP-Abgleich machen, um zu sehen, wer hinter dem original Troll steckt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass man seine Fänge durch seine Besuche ans Wasser kontrollieren kann?!



Oder einfach keine Haken an den Wobbler


----------



## HECHTG3ILERTYP (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Hallo nochmal, erstmal danke für die zahlreichen qualifizierten antworten. Ich bin jetzt schlauer. 

Aber was ich echt mal bemängeln muss ist die freundlichkeit diverser User hier. Ich habe mich morgens um 5 Uhr hier angemeldet und es war mein erster Beitrag.  Wenn man neu ist weiß man noch nicht genau wie wo und was. Das einige direkt so reagieren ist traurig. Als jungangler habe ich es so in der Prüfung gelernt und im Internet habe ich keine definitiven inschlagenden antworten gefunden. Das der Beitrag anscheinend an der falschen Stelle steht tut mir leid aber vielleicht wart ihr ja auch mal neu irgendwo!

Eigentlich hab ich jetzt schon kein Bock mehr auf diese community. Wenn man am Anfang schon so runter gebuttert wird. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund das Angler den schlechten Ruf haben den sie nunmal haben. Sollte sich jeder der hier so aggressiv und zickig reagiert mal selber fragen. 

Ich schau mir das noch ein bißchen an und entscheide dann ob es hier noch mehr nette Leute gibt oder der Anteil an arschlöchern größer ist.

Wie gesagt 
DANKE für die netten erklärenden Worte 
Meine Frage wurde beantwortet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

ja, man hats als Jungangler nicht leicht in Deutschland...

Und auch da hast Du recht:
Manche scheinen vergessen zu haben, dass sie auch mal jung waren bzw. Anfänger....

Aber Du siehst:
Die Infos haste trotzdem bekommen ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Gbt so eine Weisheit

Erst Denken, dann Schreiben.

Bekommen wir oder ich zwar selber manchmal nicht hin...aber ich schreibe auch nicht um 5 Uhr morgens.
Da ist das Gehirn noch zu träge.



Aber wenn man sich in einem zum Lesen offenen Forum anmeldet hat man sicherlich sehr wahrscheinlich schon eine Zeitlang mitgelesen. Beiträge zu C&R gibt es zu hauf.

Von den Youtube Geschäftsbedingungen welche man lesen kann/ darf mal ganz abgesehen...

Von daher lehne ich Deine Kritik ab.


----------



## Angler9999 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

@TE

Es kann niemand wissen, das du Jungangler bist. Normalerweise stellt man sich in einem Forum vor!!!  Hier wusste niemand deinen Wissenstand. Demnach ist erst einmal davon auszugehen, das man einen erfahrenen Menschen vor sich hat.

Verzieh uns bitte das wir hier so deutlich waren. Du siehst es gibt sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen. Ich finde gut, das du noch ein paar nette Worte gefunden hast.

Aller Anfang ist halt schwer. Von nun an wird´s einfacher.


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

_"Demnach ist erst einmal davon auszugehen, das man einen erfahrenen Menschen vor sich hat."_

Davon gehe ich im Netz 
& in der Realität 
grundsätzlich nie aus. :m


----------



## Hechtler11 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Merkst Du hoffentlich selber, dass das Quatsch ist...
> Wäre jetzt meine normale Antwort.
> 
> Aber offenbar ist die Tatsache, dass ich meine Angelzeit einschränken soll, weil ich Fische abschlagen muss für manche Menschen eine ganz tolle Sache. Willkommen im Bag-Limit!
> ...




Mein Gott. Was ist vernünftig? Immer ans Wasser fahren und aus Spaß Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen, die ich wieder zurücksetze, weil ich sowieso keinen essen wollte, oder die übelegte Fahrt ans Wasser mit einem Verwertungsgedanken?

Wi gesagt - der Fisch ist kein Spielzeug und hat nicht unserer Unterhaltung zu dienen. Geht auch eindeutig aus dem Tierschutzgesetz hervor. 


Trolle sind für mich C&R Angler, weil es vollkommen sinnfrei ist und das Angeln zurecht keinerlei Rückhalt in der Gesellschaft hätte, wäre C&R die Norm. Von daher kann ich bestimmte Biträge auch überhaupt nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Angler2097 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> @TE
> Normalerweise stellt man sich in einem Forum vor!!!



Da könnte man auch mal beim Anmelden eine Nachricht verschicken, wenn das so superwichtig ist. Woher soll man das wissen? Sehe oft, dass das Argument kommt. Ich wusste das z.B. auch nicht bei der Anmeldung. Und dann wird der Neue direkt angemacht.......

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Von daher kann ich bestimmte Biträge auch überhaupt nicht ernst nehmen.


Ich auch nicht - ständiges Moral/Ethik-Offtopic, wenns um eine rechtliche Frage geht z. B.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Zur Moral/Ethik-Diskussion:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327270


----------



## Gunnar. (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Moin moin,


HECHTG3ILERTYP schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich frage mich schon etwas länger wie sich das mit dem catch and release bei den ganzen YouTubern verhält ;+
> 
> Immerhin ist das c&r ja in Deutschland leider verboten :r
> ...


 
 Kleine Geschichte am Rande: 
 Hatte vor kurzen den Cheffe  (72 Jahre) vom Nachbarverein getroffen... passte ganz gut - wollte eh klären ob ich wieder mein Boot an dessen Anleger binden kann....
 Wies immer so ist, die Unterhaltung wurde etwas länger ... Unteranderem erzählte er mir die sie neue Angelstellen geschaffen haben und mit der Gemeinde geklärt haben das man mit dem Trailer besser ans Gewässer fahren könne.... Man wolle mehr Gastangler haben .... Erstaunt dann meine Frage nach dem Warum... Jaaaa , man verstehe zwar nicht warum Leute angeln aber keine Fische mitnehmen , aber man hätte begriffen das diese "Heinis" (seine Worte) gut fürs Gewässer und Verein sind... Die Fische bleiben drinn und die Vereinskasse füllt sich .. Letztendlich spare man sogar Besatz .... Abschließend seine Worte: "Mann müsse umdenken und mit der Zeit gehen""..


----------



## HECHTG3ILERTYP (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Wie gesagt, hab mein Teil gelernt! Frage wurde beantwortet und ich werde mich in Zukunft auf das lesen von Beiträgen beschränken. Eigentlich echt Schade das es oft unter Anglern so abläuft  
Ich muss schon immer 50 km in einen anderen Angelladen fahren weil mein Händler vor Ort mir alles schlecht redet was er selbst nicht führt. Deswegen kauf ich oft online weil man sich schon gar nicht mehr traute zu fragen. So ist es mir hier jetzt auch ergangen. Aus einer Frage wurden zahlreiche Anmachen bezüglich meines Verhaltens wie und wo ich den Beitrag verfasst habe und darauf folgte eine ethische Diskussion über C&R 
Wie gesagt ich hab es so gelernt und im Internet keine saubere Aussage gefunden deswegen hab ich gedacht ich frag einfach mal in einer community. 
In Zukunft Google ich wieder. 
Danke 


Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

tut mir leid und ich entschuldige mich, dass ich zu spät eingeschritten bin..


----------



## Sharpo (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*



HECHTG3ILERTYP schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hab mein Teil gelernt! Frage wurde beantwortet und ich werde mich in Zukunft auf das lesen von Beiträgen beschränken. Eigentlich echt Schade das es oft unter Anglern so abläuft
> Ich muss schon immer 50 km in einen anderen Angelladen fahren weil mein Händler vor Ort mir alles schlecht redet was er selbst nicht führt. Deswegen kauf ich oft online weil man sich schon gar nicht mehr traute zu fragen. So ist es mir hier jetzt auch ergangen. Aus einer Frage wurden zahlreiche Anmachen bezüglich meines Verhaltens wie und wo ich den Beitrag verfasst habe und darauf folgte eine ethische Diskussion über C&R
> Wie gesagt ich hab es so gelernt und im Internet keine saubere Aussage gefunden deswegen hab ich gedacht ich frag einfach mal in einer community.
> In Zukunft Google ich wieder.
> ...



Mal so unter uns. 
Durch Deine Wiederholung wird es nicht besser.

Was hast Du mit Deiner Fragestellung bezweckt?
Youtube ist nun mal keine reine deutsche Plattform, mit deutschen Filmchen in DEutschland gedreht.
Sollte Dir als junger Mensch wohl bekannt sein.
Youtube ist ein Unternehmen von Google mit Sitz in?

Da kann jeder Filme einstellen welche nicht gegen die Geschäftsbedingungen von Youtube verstossen.
Egal von wem, gedreht egal wo usw.

genauso gut kann man Videos einstellen wo Mopeds auf brückengeländer fahren, Bei Rot über die Ampel brettern usw usw...selbst bis zur unkenntlichkeit getunte PKWS welche keine Strassenzulassung für Deutschland haben.

So und Du möchtest uns nun sagen...das Filmchen mit C&R ..(eh ein heisses Thema) ...wo Dein prüfer sagte ist in DE verboten...darf dort nicht erscheinen?
oder wie verhält es sich da?
oder dar der deutsche in denNiederlanden auch kein C&R betreiben? Für deutsche gellten ja deutsche Gesetze und nicht die niederländischen? usw.

Oder bist Du so jung um Youtube nicht zu verstehen?

Vorallem hätte man sich dann auch zig Beiträge eher melden können um die Lage zu entspannen.


Dein erste Beitrag war Gestern um 04.xx Uhr. 
Dein zweiter Beitrag heute um 09.xx Uhr und gleich mit der Beschwerde über den Umgangston.


Also da bekomme ich Pickel auf dem Arsch wenn ich so etwas lese.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Sorry , aber wer aufem Busch haut sollte VORHER daunterschauen ob da nicht eine Schlange sitzt die beißen könnte.

 Ein querlesen hier Board hätte 2 Erkenntnisse gebracht. 1. Es gibt hier genug Infos um die rechtliche Seite zu klären ....... UND 2. man wäre auf genug Threads gestoßen die zeigen das dieses Thema eine hohe Brisanz mit unschönen Diskussionen in sich trägt...

 Diese unschöne Erfahrung , gleich mit dem ersten Postig anzuecken währe durch eine vorherige Recherche schlichtweg vermeidbar gewesen...


----------



## HECHTG3ILERTYP (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Es gibt Menschen in Deutschland nachts arbeiten. .. zB. Im Krankenhaus um sich um eure lieben zu kümmern. Diese Menschen müssen ab und an mal ausschlafen und haben nach 7 Nachtschichten auch noch andere Dinge zu erledigen als sich direkt um ihre Hobbys zu kümmern. 
Und wie gesagt ich hab vorher gegoogelt und nichts wirkliches gefunden. Im Unterricht zur Prüfung wurde uns gesagt das es untersagt ist und das war meine amtlichste Information bisher. Und es wurden uns ein paar Fallbeispiele erzählt in dehnen Leute angezeigt wurden. Deswegen hab ich mich auf YouTube gewundert da dort offensichtlich in Deutschland geangelt wurde (in allen möglichen Bundesländern) und nein ich bin nicht zu jung um YouTube zu verstehen. Mir ist bewusst das Bild und Videomaterial auch kein Beweismaterial ist. Ich habe etliche Diskussionen zu dem Thema gefunden und gelesen und der Kontext war immer Grauzone. .. deswegen habe ich oft einfach nur glitschige Finger. .. es hat mich nur interessiert das es den YouTubern möglich ist das c&r so offen zu propagieren. Deswegen hab ich hier genauso gefragt wie ich es getan habe. Und eine in euren Augen dumme frage die vielleicht auch nicht an diese Stelle gehört hat rechtfertigt noch lange keine Unhöflichkeit! Tut mir leid mit deinen Pickeln am Allerwertesten. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: catch and release YouTube*

Bevor das hier nun ins ganz persönliche abgleitet, mach ich das hier dicht.
Die rechtliche Frage ist ja klar und eindeutig beantwortet.

Hier gehts zur moralisch/ethischen Diskussion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4661483#post4661483


----------

